# Goat berries clumping



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

One of our goats is having unusual bowel movements. Looks more like dog droppings than goat berries. We're getting some better hay this afternoon, with more alfalfa. Do you think this will help? Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The clumpy poop is more or less caused by a bit too much of certain things...mine get them when they have had a lot of green browse or if I "heap" the feed scoop....supply lots of water and give more hay and less grain/no grain for a day or 2 and it should clear up and be normal berries.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you also recently moved them to a new home. Change in diet and surroundings can cause that.

Another reason for doogy like stools is worms. But more then likely it is diet related


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I look at clumping poops as a warning thing- I wait and see if nothing else is a problem but if it doesn't disappear, I will start checking further.


----------

